# Rem 870 v Benelli Nova



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I picked up a Nova today for the first time and that seemed like a sweet gun. It seemed lighter than the 870, had a great sighting plane on the raised-rib barrel, and it just felt like it fit me perfectly. When the 870 I have a hard time looking straight down the barrel.

So how many of you own Benelli Nova's? How would you compare them to an 870? The price seems to be about the same.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The Nova is very similar to the Browning BPS, which I own and love. The BPS does cost more than either of those other guns, however. The thing I personally didn't like about the Nova when I was shopping was its futuristic look. I'm a sucker for the classic look. If you don't mind that, and are looking for a pump gun with synthetic stock, I guess you can't get much better any of those three guns. I have heard good things about the Nova, but the 870 and BPS are tried and true throughout the years.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

I was looking for pump this summer and narrowed it down to thease two. I wanted the nova. I tried both for fit and feel and the 870 just shoulderd and fit me much better than the nova. The nova is most likely a fine firearm but, I think it dousnt have much or any advantage over a 870. IMO.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot a friends Nova once upon a time.... like the light weight "toy" gun feel of it, but didn't like the mag cutoff button on the underside of the forearm. I kept hitting that and it kept me from jacking in the next shell... maybe it was hand placement or how the gun fit me but it was kind of annoying after a while. I have an old 870 and have beat it to heck but it keeps on loving me back.... I've thought about lots of other guns for waterfowling, and just was given two older shotguns by my father in law but I'm almost sure my next gun (if there is one) will be some sort of over/under for "fancy pants hunts" and I'll rely on my old 870 until it just won't shoot anymore for waterfowl. They're tough, reliable guns... and that means a lot to a poor guy like me who can't afford to worry about little ticky tack things going wrong in the field while there are birds in my face. 8)


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

The BPS is typically just under $500, the 870 around $300, and the Nova around $300. Is the BPS better for the extra cost?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

All are good guns, so when deciding which is best it comes down to the one that fits you best, shoulders naturally and on target, and that you can shoot well. The Rem is probably the best selling pump shotgun of all time, I know that more than a million have been made. One thing I don't like about the 870 is that it usually comes with only 1 choke tube, while the Nova has 3. All are reliable and well built though.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

> One thing I don't like about the 870 is that it usually comes with only 1 choke tube


I think it should be added that you can buy more separately.

The Browning BPS is fancier and has bottom-eject which some prefer.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I own both. I have always liked the 870 but I think the nova feels better. The nova has a smoother action than my 870. I have considered selling my 870 turkey a couple of times and buy another nova. In fact my daughter just won a nova 20 guage youth and it really feels good. I like the shorter stock on it. As for the shell cutoff button I dont know how you could depress it while shooting and stop the next round, mine needs to be pushed up in quite a bit with 1 finger to get it to stop the next round. I have never had it do it while shooting and putting the next round in.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know... it seemed to be flush with the forearm and it kept keeping the next shell from feeding. My roommate had trouble with it too so I'm pretty sure he wound up getting rid of it and getting something else, but he moved shortly after that so I'm not sure what he wound up with. Made for some frustrating moments on the clay course but it was light and fun to shoot when it worked.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

A Nova is a nice gun, but it's nowhere near the gun an 870 is. I think the newer mossbergs are a better gun than the nova. Both the Rem 870, and the mossbergs throw a better patten with factory tubes in my experience. The fit on the 870 is perfect for me, as is the mossberg. The Nova feels awkward. I think they look great, and the camo model seems like it could take the punishment of utah's salty marshes. The nova gets too much credit from benelli autoloaders, people tend to generalize that if their auto's are great, then the pump's must be, too.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Everyone has their own opinion on this. I have a Rem 870 wingmaster fixed full choke plain barrell that was bought the day I was born (mid 60's). I still shoot it once in a while, but it doesn't fit me well and due to that fact the felt recoil is painful. I bought a used BPS in 1986 I liked this one for upland and if I am in a blind with other people because of the bottom eject. But agin the fit is not quite right so I don't shoot it as well as I should. I spent 3 years shooting and trying as many guns as I could get the chance to (all manufacturers, models, pump and auto). After this time I bought the camoed Nova and have not regretted it since. For me the fit is perfect and I can shoot it better than others I have. Which is a better gun, they are all good.


----------

